# Good wood! in the Inland Empire Area



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I recently moved to Barstow CA and am looking for a place to buy lumber. I suppose that it could be due to the lack of trees in the Barstow area, it seems the only place for wood of any sort is my local Home Depot. Im looking for a place that sells Maple and Walnut specifically but will be looking for other types in the future. The closer to Barstow the better, but Im willing to drive down the hill to the LA area if thats my only option. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to Lumberjocks and the barren high desert!!! lol I'm just south of you between Lancaster and Victorville.There is Answer Wood Products in Rancho Cucumonga just off I-15. their wood is good and their prices are competitive for this area.
But I prefer Granada lumber in Sylmar. That is in the San Fernando valley just south of the 14 and I-5 jct. If you want Oak, K.C. Molding in Lancaster is where I buy small amounts and my plywood.
There just isn't a lot of choice up here.
If you get in my area, be sure to stop by and have a cup of coffee. Rand


----------



## ed220 (Feb 9, 2009)

You might want to try Ganahl Lumber in Anaheim,the store in Corona is good but the Anaheim store is the best,
Also Reel Lumber in Riverside is excellent. Rockler has some but you'll pay premium for it. Hope that helps.
Ed


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys, thanks for the info! I'll be headed down the hill this week. Rand Ill stop by and see you some time. Never in such a hurry to pass up coffee!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The best source I've found in Los Angeles for unsurfaced furniture woods is
Bohnhoff. They've been around for about 100 years and have something
over 1 million board feet in stock always. They carry hardwoods up to 16/4.

Lowest prices I've found in the area as well.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I visited a couple of places today. Reel and Answer. Both places have a good selection of lumber. Reel seemed to have a better domestic hardwood selection and Answer had the better exotic choice. I received personal service at Answer which was nice. Answer also has a good selection of stains and finishes. Prices were comparable between the two. Answer is a bit closer for me, and I can drop HH6 off at the mall, so that will probobly be my go-to store. I want to visit Bohnhoff, but its almost an hour further into the LA area for me. I will make it a point to visit next time I need to go further into the city.


----------

